# Beleuchtungsfilter Render - schwarze Übergangsfarbe in andere umwandeln?



## Zodiakaustulln (27. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber leider nix gefunden, das mir geholfen hat.
Ich will eigendlich was ganz simples...
Wenn man in Photoshop 7 einen Filter (Render) auf ein Foto anwendet, mit Beleuchtungseffekt, dann geht das Bild in sanften Übergang ins schwarze über...

Ich will aber das der Übergangston ned schwarz ist, sondern ins hellgelbe übergeht - weil das ist der Hintergrund meiner Homepage, und das wär einfach harmonischer...

Gibts da irgendeine Möglichkeit, das ich das irgendwo einstellen kann?
Oder nen anderen Filter verwenden?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schonmal!

Lg,
Thomas


----------



## da_Dj (27. April 2004)

Kannst bei dem Filter selber einstellen welche Farbe du möchtest. Kannst auch einen einfachen Verlauf machen, bei dem du die Farbe deiner Wahl einstellst.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. April 2004)

Hi,

also ich würde ja mal ganz vorsichtig an dem Schieber für die Umgebungseigenschaften
rumziehen. Vielleicht würde ich den Schieber sogar in Richtung "Positiv" ziehen.
Ja doch, ich denke, so würde ich das machen. Und warum?

Weil da wo kein Licht ist, da ist nunmal Schatten und Schatten ist nunmal dunkel.
Wenn ich aber etwas "Umgebungslicht" setze, dann scheint es logisch, dass der
Schatten abnimmt.  

Gruß
Martin


----------

